# Thyroid problems and Bladder Cancer, is there any connection,



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello,
I have had Bladder Cancer for some years, and while i was researching about BCG ( a treatment for BC) came across an interactive blog where someone was discussing his journey with BC.. However I was struck by the number of people who mentioned they were Hypo, or had Graves.most had had the same operations as myself (removed right Kidney, and cuff, and ureter) dx after after an incredibly stressful period in their lives (check) 
One person pointed out that the Thryoid and Bladder are on the same meridian if you look at Acupuncture,
Obviously, Thyroid problems being so common, there is a good chance that some people would have a cancer somewhere, no one is suggesting that the Cancers are related by spread-nothing like that, it just comfirms, for me, the interconnectedness of our bodies, and organs, and the Thyroid is after all a Master Gland.
Here is another website where a connection pops up again,

http://www.inspire.com/groups/bladd...cussion/ot-anyone-have-their-thyroid-removed/

A bladder/urine check cant do any harm, if you have Thryoid problems.
Cheers,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Thyroid disease is so common. No surprise that a lot of people with OR WITHOUT bladder cancer have it.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Piggley ~ so sorry to hear that you have bladder cancer...and that you've lost a kidney, etc., too. Makes me hurt for you.

Really makes me wonder, too, if there is some kind of connection between that and hypothyroidism. I have had unexplained hematuria for years....and am currently having a bladder work-up because of a recent UTI with excessive bleeding. I used to get a lot of UTI's when I had my uterus....but have had few since my hysterectomy.

They did a CT scan and saw a cyst of some kind on my left kidney.

How did you discover you had cancer? What are they doing for you that you have to live with it for years? Hope you don't mind my askinghugs3


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

KAYE said:


> Hi Piggley ~ so sorry to hear that you have bladder cancer...and that you've lost a kidney, etc., too. Makes me hurt for you.
> 
> Really makes me wonder, too, if there is some kind of connection between that and hypothyroidism. I have had unexplained hematuria for years....and am currently having a bladder work-up because of a recent UTI with excessive bleeding. I used to get a lot of UTI's when I had my uterus....but have had few since my hysterectomy.
> 
> ...


Hello Kaye, thanks so much for your kind thoughts,
I was diagnosed back in 2004 with a Bladder Tumour after much bleeding and infection-(at that time I had a GP who was an idiot and should be out there driving a taxi instead of being responsible for peoples health) after much pleading on my part he consented to sending me for an ultrasound -which showed a 4cm Tumour-I was lucky that it showed up- often Tumours dont show with utrasounds so an experienced old Urologist told me.. anyhow Tumour was removed but bleeding continued-- after about 2 years of this I went back to my stupid Dr and said somethings still wrong, -he sent me for another ultrasound of Kidneys and Bladder which showed normal. One Morning the urine was pitch black- then i knew I had to be proactive because the Dr wasnt.-in spite of the GP sneering and chuckling, I demanded a CT scan of my Kidneys which turned up a Tumour where the Ureter connects to the Kidney, 
I have had 3 five hour operations, lost a Kidney, and have residual bladder cancer cells in the lining, all because it wasnt picked up whn it should have been because the Dr wouldnt listen to me-- The kid next door with a medical dictionary would have been able to diagnose better--
One of the things that throws Drs off is that if there is infection present then you can get repeatedly fobbed off with a diagnosis of Bladder infection,
Kaye,so sorry that you have had these bleeding episodes, could I suggest that everytime your urine is analysed that a check for Cancer cells is included as well. Important for your peace of mind also. 
Hope you are going well with the fermented Soy, and feeling better, and had a great St Pats day,:hugs:


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Thyroid disease is so common. No surprise that a lot of people with OR WITHOUT bladder cancer have it.


CaLyn, I am not suggesting for a minute that everyone with a ****y Thyroid 
would be a candidate for BC, but we dont really know what the triggers are for a lot of various illnesses, In 20 years many seemingly unrelated illnesses may be accepted as having a connection,
Anyhow, I just think its best to be vigilant, even wiith simple appearing Bladder infections ..thats why posted my own experience,

Cheers,


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Whoops, I got censored..sorry! apologies
(everyday word here, not there obviously)


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

......you were censored :sad0047: .......

OMG ..... suddenly, I feel paranoid here.

Maybe this isn't as friendly a place as I first thought!!!!!


----------

